# 229 Dao



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

A question:

Is it possible to smooth out and/or lighten the trigger on a 229 DAO? This is one of the older ones, not one of the new DAK's Sig seems to have so much pride in. The trigger is simply horrible. I don't mind a DAO, as long as the pull is smooth. This one is not, nor is it light. It's heavy enough to affect accuracy, noticably. Not a bad first shot option, but at least with a normal da/sa, the next shot will be crisp and light. How much might something like that cost? If it's expensive, it's probably not going to happen. 

Or, is it possible to restore it cheaply to a SA/DA? The gun does not have a decock lever, unlike most 229's. There is obviously room for it on the frame and internally. 

Anybody have any similar experiences? Ideas?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

#1 Spenser there is nothing cheap about guns these days and it cost just as much to fix a clunker as a sharp shooter. I would say between $50 & $100 to work on your trigger. That's about what my smith would say. Good luck.


----------

